# Skid Steer Hourly Rate



## ChevKid03

Hi everyone, quick question on an hourly rate average for a skid steer. I have a 773 high lift and would like to work it this winter. Can anyone chime in on a reasonable hourly rate in MA? It will have a large snow/grain bucket only (no pusher). I will be using for cleaning tight spots and removing snow. Any help is greatly appreciated. Good luck to all this year.


----------



## buckwheat_la

how wide is your bucket? would you consider a snow pusher? are you subbing to another company or doing your own contracts? these are important because it well determine how competitive you can be, a skidsteer with a snow push is probably making more money and is more appealing to contracts then one with a big bucket. off the top of my head for pricing,,,,,,,,,you are looking at something between $60-80/hour, but that is in my local, it may be way differnent where you are.


----------



## Ne1

All areas of the country are going to vary greatly. It's best to find someone from your area for the most accurate number. Around the midwest we get $75-$85 an hour pusher or not.


----------



## WIPensFan

I go $100.00/Hr.


----------



## buckwheat_la

i know a guy who last year when we were hit really hard for about a month was up to $150/hr, but unfortunately he didn't make any friends, and lost a bunch of contracts, gouging is not cool


----------



## ChevKid03

I appreciate all the responses. I will see if I can talk to some people here locally. I mainly do driveways because of my job situation. but I am going to try and advertise for some contractors that may not have equipment and would like to rent me and my bobcat.


----------



## Longae29

buckwheat_la;841740 said:


> up to $150/hr, but unfortunately he didn't make any friends, and lost a bunch of contracts, gouging is not cool


I guess I dont have any contracts, or friends, if $150/hr for a skidsteer is gouging, put me in the gouger category!!!!  :bluebounc


----------



## mullis56

LOL - Longae29 I'm a lot like you, who is your dad? Not just this post but a LOT of them!


----------



## cold_and_tired

$60-80 is the norm for a skid around here. More if you have a snow bucket or pushbox.


----------



## mullis56

I'm assuming pusher box...


----------



## buckwheat_la

well in the case of the this guy, he WAS charging $85/hour and increased his amount by almost double, NOT just to new customers but to his exsisting per hour customers, now tell me how many of us could get away with that, the thing is he did get away with it because it was so bad here that people couldn't get find snow removal from anyone. longae29 and mullis56, if you guys have ever done that to your customers then i would think neither of you would have friends, or customers


----------



## Longae29

buckwheat_la;842593 said:


> well in the case of the this guy, he WAS charging $85/hour and increased his amount by almost double, NOT just to new customers but to his exsisting per hour customers, now tell me how many of us could get away with that, the thing is he did get away with it because it was so bad here that people couldn't get find snow removal from anyone. longae29 and mullis56, if you guys have ever done that to your customers then i would think neither of you would have friends, or customers


The only billing by the hour we do is for hauling and stacking snow, for which we keep exact times on job forms, so no, no padding here, because we use a realistic $ # to start with.


----------



## buckwheat_la

i am quite content to charge $75/hour for my skid, but if you get more, good on you. Also for hauling, we charge $75/hour, and that is a pretty average norm around here.


----------

